# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Mucoviscidose - Artikel

## Agnes574

*MUCOVISCIDOSE IS EEN ERFELIJKE ZIEKTE*

Mucoviscidose is de meest voorkomende ernstige erfelijke ziekte in ons land.
In de Angelsaksische landen spreekt men van "Cystic Fibrosis" of CF. 
Mucoviscidose wordt vaak afgekort tot "muco".
Iemand met muco ziet er meestal niet ziek uit. 
Mucoviscidose veroorzaakt geen lichamelijke of verstandelijke handicap.


*ADEMHALING EN SPIJSVERTERING* 
Mucoviscidose kan of de ademhaling of de spijsvertering aantasten, maar meestal zijn beide functies aangetast 
Mucoviscidose verstoort de werking van de exocriene klieren, waardoor ze een abnormaal taai en kleverig slijm produceren. Ieder van ons produceert slijmen. Slijm is een kleverige vloeistof die de binnenwand van bepaalde kanalen in ons lichaam bedekt en bevochtigt. Bij personen met mucoviscidose is dit slijm te taai en te plakkerig. 
De naam mucoviscidose verwijst trouwens naar dit kleverig slijm: "muco" komt van mucus (slijm); "visci" is afgeleid van het woordje viskeus (taai, kleverig, onvoldoende vloeibaar) en "(d)ose" verwijst naar ziekte. 


*DE SYMPTOMEN*
Doordat het slijm onvoldoende vloeibaar is, ontstaan er problemen op het vlak van de ademhaling en de spijsvertering. De ziekte is zeer heterogeen in haar verschijningsvorm. De ziekte verloopt bij iedereen anders en bepaalde symptomen kunnen bij de ene patiënt veel voorkomen en bij de andere bijna of helemaal niet. 

De meest voorkomende problemen zijn:
-een diepe, “vette” chronische hoest
-veelvuldig, moeizaam slijm opgeven
-vette, vloeibare en onaangenaam riekende ontlasting
-allerlei maag -, darm - en leverproblemen zoals buikpijn en darmverstoppingen
groeiachterstand en onvoldoende gewichtstoename
-verhoogd zoutgehalte van het zweet.

De symptomen kunnen al aanwezig zijn bij de geboorte of pas later aan het licht komen.
In 85% van de gevallen duiken de moeilijkheden op binnen het eerste levensjaar.
Vanaf de adolescentie kan ook nog diabetes (suikerziekte) optreden. 
Door deze brede waaier van symptomen kan mucoviscidose verward worden met astma, chronische bronchitis, longontsteking, allergie of bepaalde spijsverteringsziektes.


*WAT ER FOUT LOOPT IN HET LICHAAM* 

*Ademhalingsproblemen*
Aantasting van de luchtwegen is een typisch symptoom bij mucoviscidose.
Er zijn echter veel verschillen van patiënt tot patiënt. Niet alle mensen met mucoviscidose hebben van bij het begin veel longproblemen. 
De bekercellen van het slijmvlies produceren in gezonde longen een vloeibaar slijm. Ingeademde microben of stofdeeltjes worden in dit slijm opgevangen. Door de golfbeweging van trilhaartjes op de binnenwand van de luchtstroom en de luchtwegen, wordt het bevuilde slijm naar de keel getransporteerd, waar het wordt uitgespuwd of ingeslikt.
Bij mucoviscidose is het slijm te taai. Hierdoor valt de golfbeweging van de trilhaartjes zo goed als stil en blijft het vuile slijm met de bacteriën hangen in de longen. Gevolg hiervan is een toenemende verstopping van de luchtpijpvertakkingen en chronische infecties en ontstekingen.
Uiteindelijk ontstaan er onomkeerbare longletsels, die leiden tot chronische respiratoire insufficiëntie (onvoldoende werking van de ademhaling) en zuurstoftekort. 

*Spijsverteringsproblemen*
De pancreas of alvleesklier scheidt spijsverteringssappen af. Dit sap bevat naast pancreasenzymen (chemische stoffen die noodzakelijk zijn voor de spijsvertering), ook bicarbonaat, dat de zure spijsbrij uit de maag in de dunne darm neutraliseert.
Bij mucoviscidosepatiënten is dit pancreassap ingedikt, waardoor de afvoerkanalen van de pancreas naar de dunne darm verstopt raken. Hierdoor komen de enzymen niet of slechts in zeer beperkte mate in de dunne darm. Het voedsel kan niet meer volledig verteerd worden. Dit leidt tot spijsverteringsproblemen, ondervoeding en verminderde groei en gewichtstoename.
Sommige baby's worden met een darmobstructie of -verstopping (meconium ileus) geboren en moeten onmiddellijk na de geboorte geopereerd worden. 


*HOE WORDT MUCOVISCIDOSE OVERGEDRAGEN?*
Mucoviscidose is geen besmettelijke maar een erfelijke ziekte ! 
De oorzaak van de ziekte is nog niet precies gekend.
We weten wel dat het een erfelijke ziekte is, veroorzaakt door een genetische afwijking op chromosoom 7. Het afwijkend gen wordt CFTR- of mucogen genoemd.
Mucoviscidose is een autosomaal recessieve ziekte.
Autosomaal betekent dat het muco-gen niet gelegen is op de geslachtschromosomen en dus even vaak voorkomt bij meisjes als bij jongens.
Recessief betekent dat de ziekte alleen dan opduikt als iemand 2 mucoviscidosegenen heeft. 

Dit is maar mogelijk indien:
-beide ouders drager zijn van het afwijkende gen 
-beiden dit afwijkende gen effectief aan hun kind doorgeven. 
Ouders die drager zijn hebben maar 1 afwijkend gen. Zij zijn zelf niet aangetast door de ziekte maar zijn “drager”.


*HOE WORDT DE DIAGNOSE VAN MUCOVISCIDOSE GESTELD?*
De diagnose moet zo vroeg mogelijk gesteld worden, liefst nog in de kraamkliniek.
Een vroegtijdige diagnose maakt het mogelijk snel een aangepaste behandeling te starten om onomkeerbare letsels te voorkomen of uit te stellen. Dit is een essentiële factor die de verdere levenskwaliteit en de levensverwachting kan bepalen. 

*Postnataal (na de geboorte)*
-hielprik na de geboorte: Tegenwoordig wordt bij baby's na de geboorte een staaltje bloed onderzocht, om bepaalde ziektes op te sporen. Het is mogelijk om via dat bloedonderzoek mucoviscidose vast te stellen aan de hand van de hoeveelheid "immuno-reactieve trypsine" in het bloed. Dit gebeurt niet in elk ziekenhuis. Deze eerste diagnose moet door andere testen bevestigd worden. 
-zweettest: Dit is het meest courante onderzoek. De test bepaalt het zoutgehalte in het zweet. Bij mucoviscidose ligt dit gehalte tot vijf keer hoger dan normaal. Het is een betrouwbare test als die uitgevoerd wordt in een gespecialiseerd ziekenhuis. Als het resultaat niet duidelijk is, kan de dokter vragen om de test opnieuw te laten doen. 
-genetische analyse: In de meeste gevallen kan men de diagnose laten bevestigen door een genetische analyse van een bloedstaal. Dat wil zeggen dat men probeert op te sporen welk gen-defect mucoviscidose veroorzaakt. Dat is niet zo eenvoudig omdat er al een duizendtal verschillende muco-genafwijkingen (mutaties) werden ontdekt. Bij genetische analyse zoekt men naar de meest voorkomende muco-mutaties en eventueel naar de afwijking die bij 1 of meer familieleden gevonden werd. 
-econiumtest: Meconium of darmspek is de eerste ontlasting van de baby. Bij de meconiumtest gaat men door middel van een teststrip eiwitten, die normaal gezien niet voorkomen bij pasgeborenen, opsporen in de ontlasting. Deze test wordt niet vaak meer toegepast, omdat de andere tests betrouwbaarder zijn. 

*Prenataal onderzoek (voor de geboorte)*
Alleen gezinnen waarin reeds een kind met mucoviscidose werd geboren of die in de naaste familie een mucoviscidosepatiënt hebben, komen hiervoor in aanmerking. Zo kan vanaf de 10de week vastgesteld worden of het kind in de baarmoeder mucoviscidose heeft of niet. Rekening houdend met de omstandigheden en ethische overtuigingen, kunnen de ouders dan beslissen al dan niet over te gaan tot zwangerschapsonderbreking. 


*MUCOVISCIDOSE IN BELGIE IN CIJFERS*
* persoon op 20 is drager van het mucoviscidose-gen
*500 kinderen en (jong)-volwassenen hebben muco
*idere week wordt 1 kind met mucoviscidose geboren
*Men kan de ziekte al opsporen vanaf de 10de zwangerschapsweek
*Op de leeftijd van 20 jaar heeft een patiënt die aan mucoviscidose lijdt, gemiddeld 2 jaar doorgebracht bij zijn kinesist. 
*Een mucopatiënt besteedt gemiddeld 3 uur per dag aan de behandeling. 
*De levensverwachting is nog steeds beperkt, maar stijgt voortdurend dankzij de vooruitgang van het wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 

(bron: worldwidebase.com)

----------


## Agnes574

*Mucoviscidose: meer dan een longziekte (ook taaislijmziekte of cystic fibrose,CF, genoemd)* 

Mucoviscidose is de meest voorkomende erfelijke, levensbedreigende ziekte in België. Elke week wordt in ons land een kind met muco geboren.

Vijftienhonderd Belgische kinderen en jongvolwassenen hebben mucoviscidose. Deze aandoening is ongeneeslijk en op termijn dodelijk, maar ze is niet besmettelijk. De gemiddelde levensverwachting schommelt nu rond de dertig jaar.

Door een erfelijke afwijking is het slijm (mucus) abnormaal dik en taai. Daarvan komt ook de naam van de ziekte: muco(mucus)-visci(visceus)-dose(ziekte). In het Nederlands noemt men het ook taaislijmziekte. Bij gezonde mensen is slijm ondermeer nuttig om ingeademde stofdeeltjes en bacteriën uit de longen af te voeren. Het te dikke slijm van muco-patiënten vormt juist een ideale voedingsbodem voor bacteriën. Ze veroorzaken infecties en chronische bronchitis, die de longen op termijn zó aantasten dat ze niet meer werken. In de meeste gevallen zijn de longproblemen of de infecties die ermee gepaard gaan de oorzaak van de vroege dood van muco-patiënten.

In tegenstelling tot wat mensen vaak denken, is muco echter meer dan alleen een longziekte. Meestal veroorzaakt het taaie slijm ook ernstige spijsverteringsproblemen. In de alvleesklier verstoppen de fijne afvoerkanalen, waardoor de verteringsenzymen die de klier produceert niet of amper tot in de darmen geraken. Het gevolg is dat het lichaam allerlei voedingsstoffen, vooral vetten, niet kan opnemen en de patiënt het risico op ondervoeding loopt. Naast ademhalings- en spijsverteringsproblemen, de twee symptomen waarmee elke patiënt kampt, hebben sommigen ook last van suikerziekte en darmverstoppingen. 


*Bloedtest* 
Naar schatting is zo'n half miljoen Belgen drager van het muco-gen, zonder dat ze zelf ziek zijn. Dat komt omdat mucoviscidose een recessieve erfelijke aandoening is. Bij een dominante aandoening heb je alleen zieke en gezonde mensen. Dat de situatie iets ingewikkelder is bij recessieve aandoeningen, komt doordat de mens van elk gen twee exemplaren heeft. Het ene genexemplaar komt van je moeder, het andere van je vader. Mucoviscidose is het schoolvoorbeeld van een ziekte die wordt veroorzaakt door een defect in één enkel gen. Iemand met één defect genexemplaar voor muco en één normaal exemplaar, is gezond. Hij is wel drager en kan het defecte gen doorgeven aan zijn nakomelingen. Wanneer een kind wordt geboren waarvan beide ouders drager zijn, is er een kans van 1 op 4 (=25%) dat het kind ook daadwerkelijk Cystic Fibrosis heeft. De kans op een gezond kind dat geen drager is, is eveneens 1 op 4 (=25%). De kans dat het kind gezond is, maar wel een nieuwe drager is van het Cystic Fibrosis gen, bedraagt 2 op 4 (=50%). Bij elke volgende zwangerschappen liggen die kansen weer hetzelfde. 

Een eenvoudige bloedtest kan voor bijna iedereen aantonen of hij drager is van een defect muco-gen. Het gen dat muco kan veroorzaken is immers al sinds 1989 gekend. Op dit moment weten we dat er minstens 700 verschillende defecten in kunnen voorkomen. Omdat de test alleen de tien meest voorkomende defecten opspoort, geeft een goede uitslag op de bloedtest slechts voor 85 procent zekerheid dat je geen drager bent. Als er daarentegen een muco-patiënt in de familie is, kan een arts echter opsporen welk defect ervan de oorzaak is. De test richt zich dan specifiek op dat defect.

Bij een kind waarbij men muco vermoedt, zijn er meerdere diagnose-mogelijkheden. Het meest courante onderzoek is een zweettest, een bepaling van het zoutgehalte in het zweet. Dit ligt bij muco-patiënten veel hoger dan normaal. Natuurlijk is ook voor de diagnose een erfelijke test mogelijk. Een koppel dat al een kind met muco heeft of in de naaste familie een patiënt heeft, kan zelfs al vóór de geboorte een erfelijkheidstest laten uitvoeren. Wijst de test uit dat de foetus muco heeft, kan het koppel eventueel voor abortus kiezen. 


*Overleving* 
Dertig jaar geleden stierven muco-patiënten gemiddeld voor hun vijfde verjaardag. Dankzij vroege diagnose en moderne behandelingsmethoden veranderde dat en zien veel patiënten er niet ziek uit. Kinderen gaan gewoon naar school en heel wat onder hen volgen later hoger onderwijs. Sommigen vinden zelfs werk, maar dikwijls verzwijgen ze bij de sollicitatie hun ziekte.

De behandeling is niet gericht op genezing (die is tot nog toe onmogelijk), maar louter op verlichting van de symptomen en uitstel van het ontstaan van longletsels. Omwille van de uiteenlopende symptomen, zijn muco-patiënten het best af in een multidisciplinair centrum.
In bepaald opzicht is de behandeling nog meer belastend dan de symptomen: ze neemt elke dag een paar uur in beslag, zelfs als de patiënt zich relatief goed voelt.

Concreet bestaat de behandeling uit vier onderdelen : 
• Om te beginnen is er de kinesitherapie. Minstens één tot twee keer per dag maakt de patiënt zijn luchtwegen vrij van slijmen. Dat kan door 'productief hoesten'. Daarnaast moet regelmatig sporten de algemene lichamelijke conditie op peil houden. 
• Het tweede deel van de behandeling is aerolsoltherapie, waarbij een aerosoltoestel slijmverdunnende geneesmiddelen tot in de diepe delen van de longen brengt. 
• Nummer drie zijn antibioticakuren, soms met ziekenhuisopname. 
• Ten slotte moet een muco-patiënt een calorierijk dieet volgen en bij alles wat hij eet capsules met verteringsenzymen slikken. Het aantal pilletjes kan oplopen tot honderd per dag.

Ondanks aanzienlijke terugbetalingen, betaalt de patiënt per maand gemiddeld nog 350€ uit eigen zak.
De enige hoop voor een definitieve genezing van muco ligt bij gentherapie. Onderzoekers proberen een normaal exemplaar van het muco-gen in te bouwen in de zieke cellen. Hoewel de techniek al bij enkele mensen werd uitgeprobeerd, heeft ze nog niemand genezen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

